# 350z Double Din kit



## Ralphie917 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey in my efforts ive been unable to locate a dash mounting kit for a double din monitor.

Ive checked cardomain pretty well but it seems no one has it, if they do it is fit for two units..

I just bought an Alpine IVA-W200 which is a single unit Dinx2 monitor...

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Zeetoyz (Aug 5, 2004)

Try this link: Installer.com Display single item page


----------



## Audible Mayhem (Aug 28, 2006)

if you pull the factory bracket off the factory cd player, it usually mounts up to most aftermarket radios...


you will just need to get the plug for the wires..


----------

